# Virtual Pastor



## Theogenes (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey, if you don't like your pastor, you can get a VIRTUAL one!!
http://www.larknews.com/august_2007/index.php

Larknews cracks me up...
Jim

PS... I wonder if they have Virtual Elders?!?!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 7, 2007)

Is there more to the "article" than the first link? When I click on the "read more" button it just takes me to a blank page.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 7, 2007)

There is an entire news story. I especially like this line:



> The pastor also stopped preaching expository sermons in favor of topical sermons like "How to Make Life Matter" and "Surfing through Paul’s Greatest Hits."



I might have to use that surfing one the next time I do an overview of Paul's epistles!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 7, 2007)

Finally got the whole article to load....



> "People like surprises as long as it doesn’t impinge on their basic control of the pastor and his message,"



How true is this in the modern evangelical church?


----------

